# Popping the trunk is not working...



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello,

I've been noticing that when I attempt to pop the trunk with the key remote, or even the button from inside the glove compartment, that it NEVER opens the trunk on the first time. I always have to either hit the trunk button on the remote key, or inside the glove compartment at least twice to get the trunk to pop. Sometimes three times.

At first, I thought it might just be because the battery on the remote key might be low, but when using the glove compartment to pop the trunk, I was still seeing the same symptoms.

Any ideas, or suggestions?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Spray graphite or some kind of lube on the latch while the trunk is open.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

HP11 said:


> Spray graphite or some kind of lube on the latch while the trunk is open.


I believe I found the solution.



GTO JUDGE said:


> Check the adjustment knobs. They are those big black plastic looking screws one on each side of the underside of the trunk. If they are not adjusted properly you can hear the mechanism releasing but the trunk's not unlatching, the trunk does not pop it just releases. Thats your issue.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

When mine was sticking, I lubed it and that solved the problem. That was three years ago and it's still working. About the time frame of that thread you quoted from.....I had just lubed mine. I was actually the last post in that thread. Ended up not having to adjust it.


----------

